# RBW 2008 anyone?



## KyeShep (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone here going to RBW in November? 
Im thinking of booking me tickets in a minute but havin a few second thoughts.
Train tickets for one. What are prices gonna be like by then? Coz you can only book up to three months in advance. 
And time off. If i can get time off college then it'll probably be a miss.
Im not sure if tickets can be cancelled either. I have emailed them but no-one has gotten back to me.
If anyone is going or has been, lemme know. 
I'd like to get to know some attendees before i show.
Lovya
Sheps
xXx


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 20, 2008)

When you email anyone at RBW it will take a little while for them to get back but rest assured they WILL get back to you.. I have emailed them before and this seems to be there way of response.

As for attending I had though about it but have had to give it the miss this year.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope to be there


----------



## codewolf (Jun 21, 2008)

yup, i'll be there once again this year


----------



## KyeShep (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, ive been thinking about it... And ive decided i cant go. I have to save all mah funds for me car. Which needs insurance, tax and MoT the day after RBW. And its all going to come to at least Â£1000. And i cant afford to not use it.
But next year for sure!


----------



## Tinge the Raccoon (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm really hoping to be there but gotta raise the funds first ^_^;;;
Plus it'll be my first and it's all the way in London so train fair every day there and back, gunna be a pain ^_^;;
But still, gunna be worth it


----------

